# martial arts magazines



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey all,

A friend of mine recently bequeathed me her martial arts magazines collection.  There were titles in there I'd never heard of and I got curious how many more are out there.

What obscure (not Black Belt/Inside Kung Fu/Inside Karate) magazines do you all know of?

Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Supreme Kicks came out in the mid seventies for about 7 issues before falling under, that was one lame magazine.


----------



## Drac (Jul 9, 2007)

I remember *Karate Illustrated...*


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 9, 2007)

I still have several issues of Karate Illustrated.  I read, re-read, and re-re-read all of them when I was an early teen.
Ooh, what about "Ninja" magazine.  That was a good one.

AoG


----------



## Albertus (Mar 8, 2008)

My main interest is Ninja magazines so I have copies of 
- Fighting Stars Ninja (mid 1980's)
- Inside Kung-Fu presents (several dedicated to Ninjutsu, mid 1980's)
- KOA Ninja World (1986)
- Martial arts presents Ninjutsu (2002)
- Ninja Warriors special (1984)
- Ninja Realm. Shadows of Iga Quarterly Journal (mid 1980's)
- Ninja the Deadly warrior (1986-1987)
- Ninja magazine's Ninja masters (mid 1990's)
- Spirit of Ninja (1986-1987)
- The best of Black belt Ninja (1984 and 1986)
So far for the english magazines, I also have german, french and spanish ones. Hope this helps.


----------

